#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 走錯房間的下場(啥!?)

## RainWolf

昨天跟某義聊天之後,靈感星人突然的跑進我的腦海之中
於是我將這份靈感,迅速將他在紙上表達出來~
------------廢言結束-------------------


為了補償實驗品
就給他一個頭像巴~

----------


## 犬鳴

感覺很有趣勒~

變態的感覺!!!!!!!!!

嘿~

真是太帥囉~

----------


## 亞燄銀魄

哈哈
亞燄很喜歡喔~
這張圖片的右下角 是獸天使(?) 不清楚 字型太小! 要放大喔

----------


## 布雷克

瘋狂實驗嗎

可以想像接下來的獵奇在腦中呈現@@

頭上貼定身符?


好厲害@@

----------


## 戌天沃牙

感覺像是科學怪人混搭狼人XDD
變態的感覺不錯喔~~=W=
我推~~~

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

做的不錯

讓大家能看看小義的構造(啥?)

雨狼壞掉了...

----------


## 神原明野

明野被騙進來了


走錯房間真的會造成許多誤會

話說明野也不太喜歡爸媽闖進明野房間

因為明野的床上放滿了動物系列的布偶(外加一隻PIKA)XD

----------


## SkyKain

额。。。。我走錯房間了。。。對不起~~（點頭）
躺在床上的是誰，義？囧。。。
算了，既然進來了我也參加一個吧~（醫生！手術刀在這！）

----------


## tsume

小義義不小心走到怪科學家的房間了~(炸)

好棒的表情~
有壞掉的感覺XD!!(爆)
某爪偷偷拿去收藏了~(炸)

----------


## 古夜小狼

難道這就是傳説中的走錯了就別想出來被HIGH到不行才能出來(?)的S*屋？！
（遭拖）

右下角看不太清楚呢><

話説試驗品蠻可愛的>w<
被那啥了還挺可惜X3

----------


## 涼

這是科學家的房間嗎

原來我不小心走錯房間了

我不想當實驗品阿XD

雨狼壞的好嚴重XD

----------


## 義

嘎阿!!!!!!!!!!呆雨阿囧!!!!!!!!你真的貼上來了阿囧!!!!!!!!!!!咳咳....大家好..我就是裡面那個正要被解剖的可憐小狼...(沒有誤)....大家好像是越看越興奮耶囧...

----------


## RainWolf

原來大家都喜歡這種的阿......(阿!不是)
關於大家都非常關心的不清楚的右下角
是那隻可憐已經被解剖的小義義,升天之後的樣子(啥!?)還有一個贈品骷髏(又是啥!?)
旁邊兩行字呢~是''媽媽,請原諒這個不孝子''和''死翹翹醫院來院贈品''
恩.....過幾天說不定會貼文字版的(比較沒那麼壞掉)喔~敬請期待(沒人要看啦)

----------


## 罪人的刻印

To：明野
還蠻想看你整房間的獸布偶的
也蠻想收集，不過個人對塵蜹過敏…

義要被解剖了~~~
值的祝福的事又多了一件

(在雨狼房間門口貼“請勿打擾”)

----------


## a70701111

被解剖嗎？
感覺上持刀者很歡樂，被開刀者在害怕阿XD
不小心闖入的話，果然會有處罰嘎。
只是處罰的方式太特殊拉。

----------

